

President Obama Speaks with Kara Swisher - ForHackernews
http://recode.net/2015/02/15/white-house-red-chair-obama-meets-swisher/

======
vanderZwan
This is a bit off-topic, I'm sincerely wondering what they were going for by
framing Obama the way they did in the thumbnails for the interview. It's too
consistent and notable to be an accident - it's a conscious choice.

Are they trying to make Obama himself look ominous? Or more like make it look
like there's an invisible threat of potential cyber-war looming over his
shoulder?

It's a very thought-provoking way of framing him (for me, obviously), and I
can't quite answer the question what the thought behind it must have been.
Maybe that was what they were going for.

